# anyone chipped their s4?



## jetta2liter (Mar 15, 2004)

My dad is looking for a chip for his urs4, but I don't know If i trust TAP's claim of 80+hp or whatever. MTM is too expensive for what ya get, anyone been happy with anyone else? It has turbo work done to it, but we don't know what (I'm thinkin just a better cold side impeller & adjustable wastegate). 
Intended acceleration is friggin expensive too! geez?


----------



## vwracer007 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: anyone chipped their s4? (jetta2liter)*

I heard Garret (GIAC) also made a chip for those cars and it sold for $499 for the Stage I. Has anyone used this or seen the dyno numbers?


----------



## SHOstoppa (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: anyone chipped their s4? (vwracer007)*

i never heard of a giac for the AAN
MTM is probably the most popular


----------



## wurldpeace (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: anyone chipped ?*

im running dahlback programming and just matched(hp&tq)an equally modded s6 +/a front mount that ran ned ritchies(IA) program, so id say suck it up, cause youll either pay too much for a decent setup or too much for the best. (debatable, but for my research, go DBR) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
weltfrieden!


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: anyone chipped ? (wurldpeace)*

I had Minhea Cotet from the audifans forums chip mine... love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## harrisonsapir (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: anyone chipped their s4? (jetta2liter)*

You get what you pay for. I got my MTM chip before the price went nuts, but I would stil pay it now. Big difference in aceleration.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: anyone chipped their s4? (jetta2liter)*

I am running Intended Acceleration Stage 3+ and have enjoyed.
If I had it to do over today, I would contact Minhea Cotet for his majic...
Peace,
Kevin


----------



## RktPwrdCouch (May 21, 2003)

*Re: anyone chipped their s4? (jetta2liter)*

I have some software from 2B. I'm pretty sure it's mtm software. expensive as hell, car pings on 91 goes like a bat outta hell on 104. pinging is probably some software/ a/f bug. also runs really high boost press. 24-26 psi on 104. stock turbo w/ over 200k on it.
I know this is bad but the turbo just refuses to die.


----------



## bhardaudi's (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: anyone chipped their s4? (jetta2liter)*

i had my '94 S4 chipped by tap and it wasn't the best out there until used with 100 octane. that became more in gas expense then i was allowed because of my job. i have a couple of friends that have S car's and they all have different software...mtm,IA,2b,(minhea?),dahlback, seems that they are good choices if you have axcess to 93 octane, but for more detailed info on chipset's i would go to audifans s-car maillist and do a search . they have a lot of info on the s-car fun


----------

